# Scored this 79 spitfire yesterday



## The bikers (Jan 18, 2021)

First posting here. I scored this schwinn yesterday about a 20 min drive from my house. It had been sitting in the backyard of an elderly lady’s house. The neighbor did the transaction for her. It’s cleaning up pretty good.


----------



## Lonestar (Jan 19, 2021)

Nice!


----------



## Billythekid (Jan 19, 2021)

Red white and blue bike merica


----------

